# Float Switch for ATO



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

I am doing research on DIY ATO for my BioCube29 reef aquarium. I came across these float switches, they are super cheap, relative to the others switches I'v found online. Just wondering if anyone have experience with them and care to share? Thanks.

http://www.suntekstore.ca/liquid-water-level-sensor-horizontal-float-switch-down.html

and

http://www.suntekstore.ca/liquid-water-level-sensor-horizontal-float-switch-up.html


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I prefer Madison float switches...locally they are ~$15-20ea. To get them to work properly and not "fry" the float switch, you will need a relay switch, relay terminal and a box to enclose it. I would get 2 float switched with a double relay, etc, so that if main switch fails/gets stuck "on", the second will shut the power off to the ATO pump/solenoid valve from RO/DI water pressurized storage tank.

If you need more info, I'll get that out later as I'm on the road and surfing on the BB...blows 

This will at least gets you started and hopefullt others will chime in


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's a link for you to DIY the ATO.

Have fun


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for the information, Wilson.

Now I know all the parts that I will need for this DIY project. I did not understand the necessity of a relay until you pointed it out for me.

Do you have any recommendation on the supplier for all these parts locally in Canada? The shipping charge from Aquahub is over $ 36.00, almost as much as the entire kit itself.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Aside from the float switch, you can get most of the parts from an electronics surplus store like Active Surplus...shouldn't cost more than $10-20. AS has lots of bits and parts in the downtown area...not sure of what's in your area.

HOLY MOLY...flipping through my past emails (last year), Process Automation (Ancaster, ON) was charging $22 with a min qty of 16pcs for Madison M8000 float switches.

You can order from Grainger, but I think they are in the US...only $12.42USD. Going this route, request that they ship via USPS.


----------



## BBOSS (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, Wilson.

I am in Richmond Hill, not far from Toronto Downtown but rearly go there because of the traffics on DVP. I remembered those stores while I was study there long time ago. I will make a trip to the electronic surplus stores in next couple weeks to find the proper relay, sucket, project box and other goodies available in those stores. I have whole bunch of AC transformers left over from all kinds of electronic gedgets, hopefully one of them is usable for this project. 

Just been told BWI plumbing uses Medison float switches for their ATO package, maybe they will sell me just the float switches? Used their RO/DI and liked it very much.

Again thank you very much and appreciated.


----------

